# Hi! New PAWS here



## Dyan (May 12, 2004)

Hi - from Florida from me and my 7 kitties. I have 5 Persian cats, 1 Siamese cat, and 1 short-hair Tiger cat. They all own me! I joined today and looking forward to the forum. Happy Paws to you until we meet again.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to the site.

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of your gang.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome Dyan....see you around the boards!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Can't wait to hear more about you and your cats.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the the forum Dyan. I must say....that is alot of hair isn't it?? Hehe :lol:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dyan and welcome to the forum. I have to admit, I'm with Rob, I am looking forward to some pictures, when you have the chance. I really like pictures of Persians!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! Yup, love those pics, please share some when you can!


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Hi Dyan, welcome! I did see your beautiful kitties in the members gallery! Loved the "Cupid one!" Too sweet!!! How precious they are!!! Used to be your neighbor in Fort Myers Beach,Fl moved to Iowa almost 4 years ago. Enjoy the Forum, it's filled with information and caring people too!


----------

